# altima fan sources?



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

i know this should be in wtb but please don't move it, i'm sure there's an altima owner out there who can help me. i need the stock dual fan assembly from your car with the shroud that bolts to the radiator. please help, my junkyards want $130.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

www.car-parts.com


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

try this one also, www.ritewayauto.com theyve been more than helpful to me in all the years ive been going there.


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

i have acquired the fans, i just need a new blade on one of them, thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

kewl, did you get a good deal?


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

$85 for the whole assembly, not a horrid deal, i'm the reason the blade broke btw :\


----------

